# I think I got a bargain!? What do we think?



## lukefinegan (May 16, 2013)

I recently won this Vibiemme Domobar for 52.99 collected. I'm not sure how old it is, or the condition to be honest. The seller claimed 'good working order' although he called it a 'Villiemme'! I thought at that price it could make an interesting project regardless...

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=361032564755

What are peoples thoughts? How old might it be? How much could it be really worth? What is the best way to restore it to it's former glory?!

Excited about having an E-61 in the house!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

total bargain! Even if it needs an overhaul, its a bargain


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice!

Vibiemme aren't that common here, but they're very common in parts of europe in cafes where they seem to be real workhorses. There is an official UK distributor so parts should be available.

Hard to tell from the pics what model it is and hence HX or boiler config but certainly a bargain whatever it is!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolute steal and these single boilers are fab machines much better than the silvano or rancilio silvia


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations - that's espresso on the cheap - no, make that very cheap!


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

That's the price of a tamper


----------



## lukefinegan (May 16, 2013)

Cheers for the feedback guys, I've been looking for a new machine, but really didn't expect to find such a bargain. My budget was a bit more generous than 50 quid! I'll post some pics when I get the machine, probably along with some noobie questions aswell!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

What a cracking deal! It looks in pretty good condition hopefully it just needs a bit of TLC. Looking forward to hearing how you get on. So you only spent £50 quid on the machine, that will leave loads for an epic grinder!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very good! I bid on it too for spares for mine! I think you have a steal! (Sorry I pushed you up to that price!) If you need any info I have a couple of useful links. Worth at least £400 if it works and is in reasonable condition. I did worry slightly about the bits and pieces on top of the machine in the pictures.


----------



## lukefinegan (May 16, 2013)

Haha yeah, the pictures were a bit odd, it looked like the shower screen had been removed. Any information regarding servicing the machine would be greatly appreciated, I'd love to get it back to its former glory. Perhaps it will be time for Miss Silvia to be re-homed. I'm picking it up Friday so watch this space.


----------



## drawntowin (Aug 24, 2014)

Bargain of the year. Great machines, well done.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Shower screens are cheap, can get a nice IMS one from Bella Barista (assuming its standard fit)

If you look on Home Barista there are often ongoing restoration projects which are very picture heavy, so although it may not be the same machine it gives you a good idea of what to do.

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/cma-rio-restoration-project-t30869.html#p354942

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/restoration-scapolla-coffee-machine-t29069.html#p336144

You probably don't need to go quite that far, but I would check the boiler out for scale and gunk and give everything a nice deep clean.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Luke, here are a couple of links to things you may find useful:

http://www.vbmespresso.com/en/download-results.php

http://www.stevenheaton.co.uk/blog_coffee/?p=306

http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/vibiemme%20parts.html

Although the Vibiemme has a version of the E61 group, there are differences. E.g. the chunk at the top (sorry don't know the correct name) is held on by two allen bolts and a hexagon instead of two concentric hexagons. Not sure if there are internal differences because I have yet to need to dismantle it. The two things I have done is to adjust the pump pressure relief valve so I get 9bar when brewing (from 11bar before) and I adjusted the microswitch under the water reservoir because it was cutting out when 3/4 full. Both easy to do!









Good luck with your amazing buy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

You guys realise this is a vintage-ish domobar?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> You guys realise this is a vintage-ish domobar?


It's still a bargain for what he paid for it though seeing as say a 10-12 year old Gaggia Classic will go for ~£100 in good well looked after condition, and after all his Vibiemme has no PID etc and the technology used in machines like his hasn't exactly moved along either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmmmm.... quite hard to find this old model by viebiemme really.....

Nice find


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Just found extra info on their site...... 

http://www.vbmespresso.com/en/vibiemme-heritage.php

Sorry i had to screenshot on my phone, 

it says its from 1978, woah nice vintage find!!!!!! 

Quite rare and beautiful, consider it functional history of espresso machines


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Always feels great to get a bargain, if it is easy enough to get it running sweet then you should be well chuffed


----------



## lukefinegan (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and positive feedback guys, here's some photos after a good clean and descale(note Silvia looking dejected in the background!).

The last user had it set up to take ESE pods but luckily the standard dispersion screen and gasket was included in the sale.

















Notice the white case...does this give an indication to the year it was made? It seems to be working well, the pressure gauge reads 10bar when back-flushing, does this seem high? Unfortunately my hasbean order didn't arrive today so couldn't pull any shots







I did have a go steaming though and the steam is really powerful. In fact I couldn't get good microfoam (perhaps different steam tip, any suggestions?)

Any tips for pulling shots and frothing on this machine?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looking better already!

I'd want to take the group apart though and give all the bits under the shower screen a good clean, and if you are up to it checking the boiler for gunk and nasty's as well before drinking a coffee from it. Especially if it is vintage and been around for a while.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CE approved as well so no way is it from 1978 either is there a date of manufacture anywhere on it. Maybe on the plate or sticker that has the serial no. and voltage etc on it ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmmm... if theres a serial number.

I think you could track it


----------



## lukefinegan (May 16, 2013)

I took the group apart to clean but didn't really have time to go inside the machine, is it really necessary? I havent taken a boiler apart before? withwith regards to the serial number, no sticker unfortunately. Perhaps there could be some information on the inside? I'll take the case off next time i have a day off.arh my android keyboard is goimg crazy! Cant delete this gibberish, sorry.hayworenecwjenwhenn theTue tue ttI tttnecwttttn


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably not really necessary, and I'd be uncomfortable taking a boiler apart too - but I've seen some real horror shots over the years on HB of nasty boiler insides!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Probably not really necessary, and I'd be uncomfortable taking a boiler apart too - but I've seen some real horror shots over the years on HB of nasty boiler insides!


Yep plus the limescale!!!!!!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ray, CE electrical appliance approval didn't exist in 1978 so the machine can't be from then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmmm not an electrician by any means....

But thanks, nice one there charlie,

If i need an electrician, i need you ;D

Plus a shot of espresso, we're both coffee snobs right...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm no sparky by trade either although we do have several properly qualified electricans on the forum, I just know more than the average person due to having to work with high amperage 3 phase power and a large number of electrical items to do my job, and to know what you can use where. Ray just for info CE is a European version of the UL approval in the US but didn't come in until relatively recently prior to that each country had it's own standards.

Coffee snob? damn straight I am











RayTCoffeePro said:


> Hmmm not an electrician by any means....
> 
> But thanks, nice one there charlie,
> 
> ...


----------



## lukefinegan (May 16, 2013)

So I got a chance to have a look inside the machine this morning all seems in good order and I've found a date!

The pump states '99 so not quite vintage but good to know how old it is!























So do any fellow members have any tips for pulling great shots with this machine? Does the group need or cooling flush? How can I get the brew temp consistent from shot to shot? I would like to replace the steam wand to a no-burn, any ideas which might fit?!

Cheers.


----------



## lukefinegan (May 16, 2013)

So after a day of playing with my new toy I'm getting some really great tasting coffee, the brew temp and pressure were both too high but after easy adjustment the espresso is pulling nicely. Heap loads more crema than with my Silvia.

However, I have noticed a couple of leaks inside whilst fiddling:

One here at the top of the boil cycle (is it the thermowell?):









And one here at the opv screw:









Is this a problem? What is the best way to correct these?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmmm.... ULKA is the most common pumps in espresso machines....

I'm actually building an E61 espresso machine.....


----------

